# San Jose Meet & Cruise - Sun. Dec. 8, 2002



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

RTautosports is sponsering a meet and cruise on Sunday, December 8, 2002 at 12:00 afternoon.
this will take place in the albertson's parkinglot off of capitol/101.
From 101, exit capital (west). Albertsons is on the right about 1 block down.
RTautosports will be liquidating out body kits and performance parts that day to celebrate its new bigger location. so it might be a good idea to make a list of things you want for christmas - anything from intake/header/exhaust to fuel managment/forced induction/suspension and tires for both car and truck, import and domestic.

*Cars from all makes and models are welcome!*


i took this panoramic photo at the logitec meet if any of you guys were there. i was thinking about taking a full 360 degree rotating photo of a full circle of cars. let me know if you are interested. 

here's a link to the photo (its too wide to post) 
http://www.endlessimages.com/temp/meet-panorama.jpg


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

maybe i'll go to this. i was at the logitech meet. you can't see my car in the picture but i had the red sentra with the black rota slipstreams. and don't forget about the Toys for Tots car show on Dec 15th, its for the children


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

i'd be down to go, but i need better directions, and maybe an exact address in san jose... i'm from santa cruz so maybe if you could hook me up with directions from highway 17, i can make it.

thanks


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

17 south(which turns into 880 north),
280 south,
101 south,
Capitol Expressway west,
right on Mclaughlin,
go into the shopping center on your left,
and R/T is in there.

its houldnt be hard to spot since a bunch of cars should be there already.


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

cool thanks.. i assume you meant 17 north (from santa cruz)?? either way, i'll make it there


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

yahoo maps just in case
http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?BF...ose%2C+ca.+95121&Country=us&Get%A0Map=Get+Map


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

this sucks. id love to go but my car will be out of commision for a while thanks to an accident i had a couple of weeks ago(stupid rain!).


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *this sucks. id love to go but my car will be out of commision for a while thanks to an accident i had a couple of weeks ago(stupid rain!). *


are you from team deception? I know alot of those went to my old high school (silver creek)
 you guys should roll out there anyway, its not too far!


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

im not from team deception. im from total deception. i wasnt aware there was a team deception. if i knew there was a team with that name i would have told my friends to call it something else, oh well. how long have they been around?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

The meet and cruise is still on schedule for THIS SUNDAY! there are several other boards that are participating, so expect to see a variety of cars out there


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *im not from team deception. im from total deception. i wasnt aware there was a team deception. if i knew there was a team with that name i would have told my friends to call it something else, oh well. how long have they been around? *


I'm not too sure, i havent been around the scene much lately.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

The turnout was minimal, but the cruise was fun. thanks to those who came out. it was nice seeing all the different types of cars push it a little bit. The drifting ae86, the SE-R with the tires coming off the ground and the overheating civic was great 


There is another meet coming up offically sponsered by Streetracing.org. this one should be a huge one. hope to see you guys there!

http://www.sromagazine.com/boards/announcement.php?&forumid=24


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

hey dude.. its the guy with the white se-r w/ the wheels coming off the ground .. haha anyway, i was wondering if you have any more pics of the meet. i shoulda taken some pictures, but i kinda forgot. 

anyway, it was great meeting you and the other guys who went on the cruise. that was really fun, now i just gotta learn how to drive my car so you guys dont keep tailgating me (=


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

im kinda pissed at some of my friends, we were supposed to go but they flaked last minute. ill be there next time tho, for sure.


----------

